# Michael "Venom" Page's Father Accused of Raping and Abusing Girls As Young As 11



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

*Michael "Venom" Page's Father Accused of Raping and Abusing Girls As Young As 11*



> A top martial arts master raped and abused girls as young as 11 after grooming them in his classes, a court heard.
> 
> Three-time world champion kickboxer Curtis Page is accused of preying on vulnerable underage girls who looked up to him as a ‘father figure’.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sins of the father...


----------

